# Diamond pet food recall results in plant closing. MANY brands could be affected!



## jesuschick

Please keep all packaging in case there is a recall for the following brands:
Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul, Kirkland, Natural Balance, Canidae (and many others).

Diamond Pet Foods Suspends All Shipments from South Carolina Plant


----------



## LostLakeLua

OMG not TOTW!!! Thank you for sharing this Karen. I have a bag of TOTW on hand for my fosters. Guess I'll have to start feeding them ZP til this gets cleared up.


----------



## flippedstars

Yikes scary! We feed our big dog some TOTW.


----------



## Finn

Thanks--I signed up for the alerts.


----------



## Blondie87

Crap, I threw out my packaging of TOTW. I put it in a big bin. Good thing there is barely any left of the small bag I got and we decided not to switch to that, stickin with Fromm's, especially after this!!


----------



## LittleGemma

Argh! I was just about to order TOTW to have on hand when we get our new pup. Guess I'll have to hold off.  Not sure what to feed in the meantime since we're on a budget and TOTW seems to be the only highly rated food available to us in our area. Thank you for the heads up. Really glad I saw this before placing the order tonight.


----------



## Wawies

scary, ty 4 sharing!!


----------



## Angel1210

Thanks Karen! I don't use it, but my daughter-in-law does. Just signed up for the alerts!


----------



## lynx8456

I signed up for the alerts..thank you for the heads up!!! We use the Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul mixed with home cooking for our dogs. Although it has not been recalled it comes out of the same plant which makes me nervous. I've had trouble getting the food up in NY state and wondered why and the only answer I got was that there was distribution issues. It came in 2 days ago and I did pick up 2 small bags. Now I am not sure what to do!!! GRRR!!!!


----------



## Wawies

lynx8456 said:


> I signed up for the alerts..thank you for the heads up!!! We use the Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul mixed with home cooking for our dogs. Although it has not been recalled it comes out of the same plant which makes me nervous. I've had trouble getting the food up in NY state and wondered why and the only answer I got was that there was distribution issues. It came in 2 days ago and I did pick up 2 small bags. Now I am not sure what to do!!! GRRR!!!!


Will they refund your money back?? maybe tell em u heard about a recall and you are worried and u dont want it? i would take it back scary if it came from the same place.


----------



## lynx8456

Wawies said:


> Will they refund your money back?? maybe tell em u heard about a recall and you are worried and u dont want it? i would take it back scary if it came from the same place.


Yes Bensons will refund it with out issue. There was a press release and email from Soul Lovers stating that there food is still safe for our pets , but like you said the food comes from the same plant which worries the hell out of me.


----------



## lulu'smom

I'm disappointed. I signed up for the alerts on dog food advisor a couple of weeks ago and I did not get this alert.


----------



## pmum

THANK YOU for posting.


----------



## pjknust

Im down to the bottom of my bag, guess I wont be buying anymore. Guess everybody will get Zachs and no more TOTW for the little 'uns. More ground beef and veggies, they wont mind that.
pam in TX


----------



## theshanman97

does anyone know if acana dog food is connected with this? jw as thats what i feed mine  X


----------



## Reese and Miley

Acana makes their own food in their own plant, they are not impacted by the recall. Anyone know where to find a complete list of the brands made there? We feed holistic select to our lab and I have no clue who makes it.


----------



## Rico's Mom

I called the company....TOTW is not affected


----------



## Mydaddysjag

TOTW isnt currently the brand they have recalled, but its made at the same plant, through the same machines. I have to wonder how well the machines are cleaned between each recipe. The breeder im getting my new boy from feeds kirklands, and a couple days ago, quite a few of her dogs had stomach issues and diarrhea. She had just opened a new bag of kirklands food. Kirklands is made by diamond (its a similar recipe to 4health). She immediately switched her dogs when she heard about the diamond recall, and all dogs are back to normal.

Im a bit worried, I feed TOTW to my dogs and cats and really like it. I have a Boston Terrier who has severe food allergies, so far this has been the only thing that worked for her ZP gives her the runs, it must be too rich. My sister just started feeding a food thats grain free and priced about the same as TOTW, its called hi-tek naturals grain free. I called today for prices, 6lbs $10, 15lbs $25, 30lbs $37.99. Im considering switching to it but was hoping to find more reviews of it.


----------



## princess_ella

wierd i still see the diamond food in my local feed store glad i don't feed those lol


----------



## ErinL

As of this week diamond stopped shipping food out of that plant. They haven't issued any other recalls yet tho. Right now it's just the wait and see game.


----------



## Brodysmom

This recall has been expanded. Now includes Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul. Everyone be aware and check their bags if feeding any of these foods.


April 26, 2012 Posted by ADMIN in Dog News, Recalls 

Following today’s expanded pet food recall by Diamond Pet Foods, the Ohio Department of Agriculture (ODA) is issuing a health alert urging consumers to use caution when handling pet foods.

Diamond Pet Food issued a recall on April 10, 2012 for a limited number of dry dog food bags. That recall was expanded today to include certain lots of its Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul dog food. Laboratory analysis completed by ODA’s Consumer Protection Laboratory showed the pet food tested positive for Salmonella contamination.

Salmonella is an organism that can cause illness in a person who eats a food item contaminated with it. Symptoms of infection may include fever and gastrointestinal symptoms such as nausea, diarrhea, vomiting or abdominal pain. The illness primarily impacts young children, frail and elderly people and those with weakened immune systems. Most healthy adults and children rarely become seriously ill. Anyone exhibiting signs of a Salmonella infection should contact a healthcare provider.

“People typically contract a Salmonella infection by ingesting food or water that has been contaminated,” said Dr. Beverly Byrum, ODA Laboratory Director. “In this case, however, an infection can occur by putting objects or fingers that have touched a contaminated product, such as pet food, into the mouth or by touching a pet or, in extreme cases, a person, that is infected.”

Pets that have consumed food contaminated with Salmonella may also become ill. Signs of an infection in a pet include decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may also become lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and may vomit. If your pet is exhibiting any of these signs, contact your veterinarian.

“It is important to note that healthy pets can also be carriers of Salmonella, even if they are not exhibiting signs of illness, and they can still infect other animals or humans,” said Dr. Byrum.

Consumers who believe their pet has consumed the recalled product should limit contact with the animal by humans and other animals, and be sure to thoroughly wash any hands or objects that come in contact with the animal.

Update: specifics regarding lots/formulas are as follows: 

We encourage consumers who have purchased Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul Adult Light Formula dry dog food with the specific production codes and best before dates to discard the product. Diamond Pet Foods apologizes for any potential issues this may have caused our customers and their dogs. No dog illnesses have been reported.

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul Adult Light Formula – dry dog food:

35 lb – CLF0102B31XCW, Best by Date 27/JAN/2013

35 lb – CLF0102B31XCW, Best by Date 28/JAN/2013

35 lb – CLF0102B32XWR, Best by Date 28/JAN/2013

6 lb – CLF0102B3XALW, Best by Date 28/JAN/2013

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul Adult Light Formula dry dog food is manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods and was distributed in Florida, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina and Virginia, who may have further distributed the product to other states, through pet food channels. The company is working directly with distributors and retailers who carry these products to remove them from the supply chain.

Concerned customers can receive additional information by calling 816-255-1974.


----------



## jesuschick

Thanks for the update, Tracy!


----------



## proudpeyotemama

OMG that is crazy!!! I feed Ote raw, and Mojo gets a mix of Holistic & Science Diet (still switching him over gradually), but I originally went to the store trying to decide between Natural Balance & Taste of the Wild. Seems like there is a dog food recall every other day.


----------



## LittleGemma

Soooo glad I did not stock up on Taste of the Wild for the future puppy like I was going to right before this happened. I didn't know it was made by such an unreliable manufacturer. The fact that the recall has expanded to another brand just makes me even happier with my choice of waiting and finding a Swedish website that stocks Acana. Thanks for the update, Tracy.


----------



## Lindsayj

jesuschick said:


> Please keep all packaging in case there is a recall for the following brands:
> Taste of the Wild, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul, Kirkland, Natural Balance, Canidae (and many others).
> 
> Diamond Pet Foods Suspends All Shipments from South Carolina Plant


I feed Canidae do you think it could be affected? This is so scary!


----------



## EmberLuvu

Is 4Health effected!? I am worried now.


----------



## LaceyGirl

If anyone is feeding Chicken Soup brand, this link gives the 4 product codes of affected products in their salmonella recall. I'm too lazy to go back in the thread to see if anyone else has posted this. Doesn't hurt to re-post, anyways!

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul : Information


----------



## lynx8456

Lucky enough not to have the codes of the Light formula in our supply of food. Airing on the side of caution though and will be seeking out another holistic kibble if need be.

PS: The company did email their customers that are part of their website or that signed up for warnings on the Dog Food Advisory site. They have also been sending follow up emails with ways to contact the company with any questions, concerns or a desire for refunds with out questions. Very upstanding of them considering many companies seem to "hide" under the carpet when Recalls or FDA warnings happen now a days. Just look at the damn dog treat manufacturers.


----------



## Suzn

Reposted this on my facebook page just to be sure people know about it. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

